# What's your marital status?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

What the question says... :banana


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Happily married to a woman.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

....


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Single, never married. No boyfriend.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

single, always have been, always will be. (online relationships dont count)


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Single.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why, I'm happily married to the love of my life.

Heh.

Heh...

I wish. :sigh

Single 4 eternity, I think.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Married since 2004.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Singles represent.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Divorced.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

i guess i could say im 'seeing somone' its pretty much obvouis it will be a bf/gf thing shortly, which is pretty sweet.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Single of course.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Single


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

According to my mom, I "live in sin." :evil 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Dolphin (Mar 24, 2004)

Past: Single :cry 
Present: Single :cry 
Future: Single :huh


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

single never been married.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: re: What's your marital status?*



Hypatia said:


> According to my mom, I "live in sin." :evil


 :um 
my bf is planning on moving to nebraska before the end of this year and he'll be moving in with me. before christmas dinner my uncle asked me in front of everyone what my parents thought of me possibly 'living in sin' :roll

i honestly didn't think ppl even _used_ that phrase anymore :b

i'm in a relationship, not married


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

never been married. But I do have gf of 1+ years.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: What's your marital status?*



sctork said:


> Hypatia said:
> 
> 
> > According to my mom, I "live in sin." :evil
> ...


Yeah no kidding. I just don't get what's up with the ol' usa sometimes. How can a country so progressive in some ways be so antediluvian in others? Living in sin?? What century is this...


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

just got into a relationship myself for the first time, so i'm happy to say i'm committed.. or whatever that means.. however, my _marital_ status is single..

being in a relationship has it's positive and negative aspects, just like being alone does.. so for me i can't say it magically turned my world upside down for the better, i feel more or less the same, except i have a new person i can call a friend and be intimate with, yet my privacy and don't-give-a-f**k attitude are gone.. it's an experience, that's for sure, and it's given me a new approach to things i wasn't used to..


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: re: What's your marital status?*

Married



Hypatia said:


> According to my mom, I "live in sin." :evil
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


My mom used to believe that about me. She wouldn't even come to visit me because of it. Now, that I have spent $50 for a marriage license I can be welcomed back into the family? How stupid is that? I kept my maiden name as well, I must be some sort of radical. :banana


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm dating, but I doubt the guy likes me.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Currently single. Was in a long term over two years ago, and now I'm slowly dying being alone.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

single here


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Single, never want to be married. A boyfriend would be nice, but that seems impossible lately.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Single.......

Starting to doubt I'll ever meet someone again.....Seems like its not going to happen...


----------



## skeeter31 (Dec 9, 2006)

Single. Always have been. I want someone to share my life with, but I fear it may never happen!


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

single up until about 4-5 months ago. 
began talking with someone online, fell in love. 
haven't met him yet, though, and 
don't know when i'll be ready to :hide :sigh


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Always been single, never had a GF, and the future doesn't look any different. Who wants a 36 year old that has never been in a relationship? Answer: No one.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

In a relationship, not married.

Will hopefully be "living in sin" within the next couple of years. :lol


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: re: What's your marital status?*



Zephyr said:


> sctork said:
> 
> 
> > Hypatia said:
> ...


Oh, wow ... I get that too. Especially since one of my aunts is a nun.

HER: Why is that guy here? This is a FAMILY holiday.
ME: I am his family. That's my fiance.
HER: That doesn't count until you're really married.
ME: We live together.
HER: *lots of coughing*
ME: WHAT?
HER: I will pray for you, dear.

And when people ask when we're having kids. Well we want to start trying soon. And they're like ... "Oh, that's sweet, you're going to try on your honeymoon?" And I'm like, "No. We're getting married in December. We want to start before that." And their response is basically :shock .

Now really. We'll be married before the kid's born no matter what. And it's not like they didn't realize we were having sex! We live together! HELLO! How dumb can people get? And what is wrong with getting pregnant when you're already engaged and all the wedding stuff is set? It's not like I'm in high school and he's pretending to want to marry me so that I'll sleep with him.


----------



## Dolorous (Oct 3, 2006)

Never married, been in a relationship for 2 years.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Married._ :mushy


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Single, I've never been married. 

I have been in love once and I will love again.


----------

